# Vi



## Nualoa

<<Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *vi fossero ancora immerse*>>



<<Por esto las páginas de La Capria no enfrían la experiencia vivida, sino se calientan y tiemblan de ella, como *si estuvieramos todavía inmersas en ella>>*

* *

¿Esto está bien? ¿Por qué no se utiliza aquí algún complemento?​


----------



## sabrinita85

Nualoa said:


> <<Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *vi fossero ancora immerse*>>
> 
> 
> 
> <<Por esto las páginas de La Capria no enfrían la experiencia vivida, sino se calientan y tiemblan de ella, como *si estuvieran todavía inmersas en ella>>*
> 
> * *
> 
> ¿Esto está bien? ¿Por qué no se utiliza aquí algún complemento?​


Son las páginas que se calientan, tiemblan y están inmersas en la experiencia vivida.


----------



## esteban

Nualoa said:


> <<Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *vi fossero ancora immerse*>>
> 
> 
> 
> <<Por esto las páginas de La Capria no enfrían la experiencia vivida, sino se calientan y tiemblan de ella, como *si estuvieramos todavía inmersas en ella>>*
> 
> * *​
> ¿Esto está bien? ¿Por qué no se utiliza aquí algún complemento?​


 
¡Hola Nuaola! Aquí el complemento es _vi _que en este caso se refiere a la "experiencia vivida" como bien te lo ha señalado Sabrinita. Normalmente me parece que hoy en día se utiliza casi exclusivamente el complemento _ci_ y que _vi _ha caído en desuso (cuando desempeña la función de complemento). He visto muchas veces _vi_ como complemento (y al igual que tú, al principio me confundía un poco), pero casi siempre en textos antiguos (espera a que te lo confirme un italófono...). Quizás ahora se utilice para causar un efecto en textos literarios por ejemplo...

Saludos

esteban


----------



## sabrinita85

esteban said:


> ¡Hola Nuaola! Aquí el complemento es _vi _que en este caso se refiere a la "experiencia vivida" como bien te lo ha señalado Sabrinita. Normalmente me parece que hoy en día se utiliza casi exclusivamente el complemento _ci_ y que _vi _ha caído en desuso (cuando desempeña la función de complemento). He visto muchas veces _vi_ como complemento (y al igual que tú, al principio me confundía un poco), pero casi siempre en textos antiguos (espera a que te lo confirme un italófono...). Quizás ahora se utilice para causar un efecto en textos literarios por ejemplo...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> esteban


Bueno sí, en los textos del siglo XVIII, XIX y comienzos del XX, aparece muchas veces el "vi". 
Hoy en día, tienes razón, se utiliza más el "*ci*", en textos o conversaciones *informales*, pero se utiliza también el "*vi*", en textos o conversaciones *formales*.


----------



## irene.acler

esteban said:


> ¡Hola Nuaola! Aquí el complemento es _vi _que en este caso se refiere a la "experiencia vivida" como bien te lo ha señalado Sabrinita. Normalmente me parece que hoy en día se utiliza casi exclusivamente el complemento _ci_ y que _vi _ha caído en desuso (cuando desempeña la función de complemento). He visto muchas veces _vi_ como complemento (y al igual que tú, al principio me confundía un poco), pero casi siempre en textos antiguos (espera a que te lo confirme un italófono...). Quizás ahora se utilice para causar un efecto en textos literarios por ejemplo...



Bueno, es verdad que el "vi" hoy en día se utiliza cada vez menos, pero en los textos formales se puede todavía encontrar. 

De todas formas, en el fragmento que nos proporciona Nualoa, "Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *vi fossero ancora immerse*", no se puede utilizar "ci": es necesario emplear "vi", porque se refiere a "las páginas de La Capria".

Oops, perdona Sabrinita..nos hemos cruzado!


----------



## esteban

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, es verdad que el "vi" hoy en día se utiliza cada vez menos, pero en los textos formales se puede todavía encontrar.
> 
> De todas formas, en el fragmento que nos proporciona Nualoa, "Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *vi fossero ancora immerse*", no se puede utilizar "ci": es necesario emplear "vi", porque se refiere a "las páginas de La Capria".
> 
> Oops, perdona Sabrinita..nos hemos cruzado!


 

¡Hola irene.acler! Non sono sicuro di aver capito la tua spiegazione! _Vi_ non si riferiva in questo caso all'esperienza vissuta? C'è una differenza tra _vi_ e _ci_ quando si usano come complementi?

Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

esteban said:


> ¡Hola irene.acler! Non sono sicuro di aver capito la tua spiegazione! _Vi_ non si riferiva in questo caso all'esperienza vissuta? C'è una differenza tra _vi_ e _ci_ quando si usano come complementi?
> 
> Saludos


Yo creo que se puede utilizar también el "ci" en esta frase, pero lo seguro es que suena fatal.


----------



## irene.acler

esteban said:


> ¡Hola irene.acler! Non sono sicuro di aver capito la tua spiegazione! _Vi_ non si riferiva in questo caso all'esperienza vissuta? C'è una differenza tra _vi_ e _ci_ quando si usano come complementi?
> 
> Saludos



El "vi" en este caso se refiere a las páginas: como si las páginas estuvieran inmersas en la experiencia vivida.  
Por lo que se refiere a la diferencia entre _ci _e _vi_ puedes mirar aquí: http://www.locuta.com/cipar.html.
Por lo general se puede decir lo siguiente:
1. ci e vi pueden ser pronombres personales directos e indirectos que indican la primera y la segunda persona plural
Por ej. Ci passi a prendere alle nove? (passi a prendere NOI alle nove?)
Sì, vi passo a prendere (passo a prendere VOI)
2. Ci se puede utilizar como adverbio de lugar, y también vi, aunque éste con menos frecuencia.
Por ej. Vai al cinema? Sì, CI vado (vado là, al cinema)
Vi sono molte cose interessanti in questo libro (=CI sono).
Espero que ahora sea un poco más claro. 

Sabrinita, yo no creo que "ci" se pueda utilizar en este caso "Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *ci  fossero ancora immerse*".


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Sabrinita, yo no creo que "ci" se pueda utilizar en este caso "Per questo, le pagine di La Capria non raffreddano l’esperienza vissuta, ma si scaldano e tremano di essa, come *ci  fossero ancora immerse*".



No hay duda de que suena fatalísimo, pero no sé... según yo se puede... 
Voy a preguntarlo en Sólo Italiano, a ver que me dicen.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> No hay duda de que suena fatalísimo, pero no sé... según yo se puede...
> Voy a preguntarlo en Sólo Italiano, a ver que me dicen.



Vale..igual tienes razón eh..tengo una duda yo también ahora...


----------



## sabrinita85

Es que me gustaría saber si yo lo utilizaría porque a lo mejor es una forma dialectal a la cual estoy acostumbrada, o porque se puede decir realmente.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Es que me gustaría saber si yo lo utilizaría porque a lo mejor es una forma dialectal a la cual estoy acostumbrada, o porque se puede decir realmente.



Claro! A ver qué nos dicen en Solo Italiano...


----------



## claudine2006

esteban said:


> ¡Hola Nuaola! Aquí el complemento es _vi _que en este caso se refiere a la "experiencia vivida" como bien te lo ha señalado Sabrinita. Normalmente me parece que hoy en día se utiliza casi exclusivamente el complemento _ci_ y que _vi _ha caído en desuso (cuando desempeña la función de complemento). He visto muchas veces _vi_ como complemento (y al igual que tú, al principio me confundía un poco), pero casi siempre en textos antiguos (espera a que te lo confirme un italófono...). Quizás ahora se utilice para causar un efecto en textos literarios por ejemplo...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> esteban


Hola, Esteban. El _vi_ se sigue usando, en algunos casos resulta indispensable e insostituible. Naturalmente depende del nivel cultural y del registro lingüístico de quien habla o escribe.


----------

